

Hey Makr.io, don't let the haters get you down.  - jiggity
http://jiggity.tumblr.com/post/29563969244/hey-makr-io-dont-let-the-haters-get-you-down

======
kirillzubovsky
Dude, I am so glad you wrote this.

Makr.io team is fantastic; they are a fun bunch of hardworking guys and gals.
I hope they aren't too bummed out by the haters. Makr itself is a f-ing cool
product. I am not just drinking koolaid here either. I am the last guy to care
about memes. LOL cats make me gag sometimes (sorry Ben Huh :).

Perhaps that's the reason why so many people are hating. They are thinking of
Makrio is a meme generator, but it's not. It's a cool tool for self-
expression, a way to learn something new about your friends. The content on
Makrio isn't about the image, it's about the content that you could associate
with it. If you feel like being silly, you can just slap silly text on stupid
images, but if you want to be interesting, sarcastic, or to be in whatever
mood you're in that day, then you got to think of something interesting to
post and to say. What a great way of self-expression!

I really wish Makrio team best of luck and hope they ignored the haters. You
guys rock!

~~~
d3ad1ysp0rk
Funny, because "Makr.io is a new kind of meme generator." is their tagline.

------
d3ad1ysp0rk
I despise the attitude that anyone who disagrees with an idea is a "hater". I
also think "If all you see is a lame pinterest / canv.as / quickmeme clone,
then by definition, you see nothing more than the average person." is
pretentious and implies that the average person is never correct. I see
nothing impressive in Makr.io.

~~~
jiggity
Yes, that's the idea. If we choose to be lax and rely solely on our
"intuition", all we will see are fragments of pieces that look familiar. We
can't help but to compare these components to contemporary examples.

When World of Warcraft first came out, there was so much outcry because it was
simply "Everquest dumbed down". Players had taken the component that looked
familiar in WoW - the grind - and compared it unfavorably simply because that
was the only available metric. In reality, the focus of the design was placed
elsewhere entirely and the game itself caused a paradigm shift for grinding to
be regarded as negative.

For us as intelligent thinkers to willfully ignore this fundamental problem of
introducing something new with familiar components and dive down into a circle
of hate would constitute being a hater.

~~~
duked
ok fair enough but that still doesn't explain why Makr is different than the
4chan moot canvas ....

How about you try with Makr as example with details instead of WoW

~~~
jiggity
Ahh, good point! Take a look at: <https://makr.io/latest> This was the
original page I was taken to when I was first introduced to makr.

I guess what drew me was that everybody on that page was in a synchronous
experience. You make a composition, everybody will be instantly exposed to it.
It's like everyone takes a turn being at the top of HN with the fluidity of
Twitter.

~~~
nollidge
Yeah, I dunno, I'm not getting it. It's a synchronous experience, but _none_
of the pictures I've seen so far are funny. Not one iota of this whole
discussion matters if it's not entertaining.

------
jgrahamc
It would be nice if this blog post, or makr.io articulated what it is that
makes makr.io different and special. For example, the blog post says "Take a
deep dive into their interaction mechanics". If that's the secret sauce that
makes makr.io special then how about hearing a description of that?

~~~
jiggity
I think the founders should make this page their front page:
<https://makr.io/latest>

It's like a live discussion that's going on through pictures. Because of the
fact that there is only one new image in focus at a time, there's an active
flow that you know everybody else on the site is looking at synchronously.

When you submit a new image and caption combination, you know that 100+ or
however many people currently on makr.io will see it immediately. That gives
you pretty good odds that you'll get hearts or comments based on what you
made. The instant rush you get when one of your creative babies hits it big is
incredible.

------
tylermenezes
Thank you for writing this! Calling them a pinterest clone because the site
looks a little similar is absurd! The only similarity I can possibly see is to
Canvas, and even then, it's very new.

